# Client im Netzwerk als FTP-Server im Internet



## Danielku15 (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Ich will folgendes machen. Und zwar hab ich ein Netzwerk mit 2 PCs. Der Server ist mit dem Internet verbunden und der Client greift über den Server auf das Internet zu.(Wie das eben so ist ;-) ) Nun hab ich auf meinem Client einen FTP und Apache Server installiert. Nun will ich dass man übers Internet auf den FTP-Server meines Clients zugreifen kann. Ist das möglich?
Damit man besser versteht was ich meine hab ich eine Grafik gemacht.

mfg daniel


----------



## Sinac (28. Dezember 2004)

Alter wie geil ist deine Grafik bitte? 
Naja auf jeden fall ist es sicherheitsmäßig eine Todsünde sowas zu machen, das sollte dir klar sein. Unsichere externe Dienste wie FTP und HTTP in den LAN zu hohlen ist so ziemlich das gefählichste was du machen kannst.
Aber nagut:
Da dein Server in diesem Fall ein Router ist und somit die LAN PCs nicht aus dem Internet erreichbar sind musst du auf dem Server für entsprechenden Ports(z.B. 80 für HTTP) ein Portforwarding auf den Client (bzw. den HTTP-Server) einrichten.

Aber ich würde das nicht machen, lass die Dienste gleich auf dem Server oder noch besser in einer DMZ laufen, denn wenn sonst einer den Dienst killt ist dein ganzen LAN platt, zumindest wenn ich das wäre 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## qball (28. Dezember 2004)

Jep so schauts aus. Kann mich da Sinac nur anschließen. Da der Server wahrscheinlich ein Proxy ist, kann man FTP etc. alles auf dem laufen lassen. Oder häng die ganzen Sachen in eine DMZ. Es gibt genug Vollpfosten, die gerne solche Lösungen wie Du sie oben beschreibst ausnutzen und den dicksten Terror veranstalten. Ach übringens, GOILE Zeichnung


----------



## Sinac (28. Dezember 2004)

Naja, obs ein Proxy ist oer nicht ist auch egal 
Aber die Grafik ist echt der Hamma heute, hast mir gut den Tag gerettet damit.


----------



## yrkt 3 (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi Daniel,

Lass dich von den Vorredner mal nicht verunsichern...

Wenn du keine statische IP Addresse besitzt, ist ein DMZ Host sowieso anzuraten, da du damit eine statische url besitzt.Ein Sicherheitsvorteil bringt das auf keinen Fall.

Die beiden Service die du da laufen lassen willst, sind bei guter Einrichtung (halt keine anonymous user mit exec rechten oder was dergleichen...) sind ansich relativ sichere Service allein schon wegen ihrer verbreitung?!

wie gesagt, gegen einen gut konfigurierten apache server und z.B. raiden ftp server oder was dergleichen gibts in deinem Fall mal garnix einzuwenden.


greetz


----------



## MCIglo (29. Dezember 2004)

> [R] FEAT
> [R] 211- Extensions supported
> [...]
> [R]  RAIDEN_SUX
> [R] 211 END


Nimm lieber GLftpd bzw IOftpd. Als kostenlose Windows-Alternative gäbe es z.B. noch G6 WarFTPD. Du könntest aber auch auf den Router dein HTTPD bzw. FTPD installieren und beide über Shares auf den anderen PC zugreifen lassen.


----------



## yrkt 3 (29. Dezember 2004)

War ja eine detailierte Aussage mit deinem Raiden sux, MCIglo.

In anderen Bereichen des Lebens ist deiner Aussage mit IO bzw gl für linux, wohl recht zu geben, allerdings denke ich auf keinen fall, das jemand der solch eine Frage stellt nen IO confign kann....

gr33tz


----------



## MCIglo (29. Dezember 2004)

Deswegen ja der Verweis auf WarFTPD. Kostenlos und für den Heimgebrauch völlig ausreichend
Die FEAT-Liste stammt von einem GL, hab sie nur gepastet


----------

